
The Objective-C Runtime and Swift Dynamism - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/mobilization-roy-marmelstein-objective-c-runtime-swift-dynamic/
======
Apocryphon
Great presentation. Good to hear that they've devoted stage two of Swift 4 to
dynamism.

